# Fileserver und PDC mit Samba



## lebster (20. Juni 2004)

Ich habe bereits ein Netzwerk mit 5 Windows XP Rechnern zuhause, und möchte einen davon mit Suse 9.1 und Samba 3.0 als Fileserver (so das später jeder Benutzer sein eigenes Netzlaufwerk bekommt auf das nur er zugreifen kann), Printserver, und Domaincontroller nutzen! Weis aber nicht richtig wie ich das anstellen soll, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## dAmIsTa (25. Juni 2004)

Vergiss Linux. Komm zu uns Windowslern 

Dies könntest du, falls du eine Windows Server CD hast, relativ leicht durchziehen.
Falls du dich entscheiden solltest Windows zu nutzen könnte ich hier eine kleine anleitung reinposten.

Meld dich bei Interesse.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Juni 2004)

@dAmIsTa
Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln aber es hat nicht jeder das Geld für einen Win 2000 Server und schon gar nicht für zu Hause!   

@ lebster
Hier könntest du was brauchbares finden:
Google Suchergebniss 

Hier noch ein Tutorial von Tutorials.de
Samba als PDC 

Wennst mehr brauchen solltest, post einfach weiter hier

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## lebster (30. Juni 2004)

Da ich mir ja auch schon überlegt habe ob mein Vorhaben mit Windows Server 2003 leichter zu realisieren wäre, dachte ich da an die Standard Edition aber da gibts ja auch eine um ca. 500€ und eine um ca. 1000€ welche wäre da zum empfehlen? 

dAmIsTa wenn du deine Anleitung hier posten könntest wäre das sicher eine Hilfe für mich!


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

> Vergiss Linux. Komm zu uns Windowslern


Naja ist vielleicht als M$ Benutzer ganz gut, aber jetzt kommst  

Das einrichten von 
 - Active Directory 
 - Exchange 
 - Primary Domain Controller 
 - Profile 
 - Netlogon 

verlangt erstens jede menge Kenntnis und zweitens jede Menge Zeit. Wenn Du also in Linux nicht so erfahren sein solltest, dann kannst du dir ja Fli4L oder Eisfair besorgen. Beides ist Open Source und mehr oder weniger ziemlich einfach zu bedienen und einzurichten. 

Der Link mal zu Eisfair -> http://www.eisfair.org
Der Link mal zu Fli4l     -> http://www.fli4l.de 

Das einrichten von einem PDC mit Profilen und Netlogon sowie der Benutzer Accounts ist zwar auch ein bisschen Zeitaufwendig aber es ist leichter zu schaffen als der Schwachfug von M$. Und zudem ist es Open Source, somit also UMSONST. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## sorgenkind (3. Juli 2004)

hallo, ich kann nur sagen, zieh das mit dem Linux durch. Mache es momentan auch. Leihe dir ein paar Bücher in einer Bibliothek aus und lies die durch. Kostet dich einige Stunden, dafür hast du nachher etwas Richtiges und keine Windov-Bastlerei..

raphi


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

Stauffenberg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @dAmIsTa
> Ich möchte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln aber es hat nicht jeder das Geld für einen Win 2000 Server und schon gar nicht für zu Hause!



Evalu. Version


----------

